# Wie bestimmte Interpolation erzwingen? (z. B. 1920x1080 auf 1920x1200-Bildschirm)



## brazzjazz (5. September 2013)

'N Abend!

Langsam, aber sicher tendiere ich dazu, mir einen BenQ BL2411PT zuzulegen. Ein 24-Zöller mit 16:10-Seitenverhältnis und einer Auflösung von 1920x1200. Nun muss ich aber - Schockschwerenot! - in einer ausführlichen Rezension lesen, dass man den Moni nicht in FullHD betreiben kann, ohne gleichzeitig das Bild auf den gesamten Monitor auszuweiten und dadurch vertikal zu verzerren. Mit dazu gibt's auch noch hässliche Interpolation. Das Problem: Den Darstellungsmodus stellt man im monitoreigenen Menü ein. Dieses Menü scheint aber für die 16:9-Monitore von BenQ programmiert worden zu sein. Denn erst wenn eine Auflösung nicht 16:9 ist, gibt es erst die Option, das Seitenverhältnis beizubehalten! So, 16:9-Videos kann man ja noch ohne Probleme in einer 16:10-Auflösung abspielen, dann fügt eben der Videoplayer die schwarzen Balken ein. Dumm wird's bei Videospielen, die unter Umständen manchmal nur 16:9 anbieten. Dann müsste man den Moni in FullHD betreiben, aber so, dass noch schwarze Balken bleiben.
Die Frage: kann man diese Dinge erzwingen, z. B. in den Grafiktreibereinstellungen? Bei meinem Ati-Treiber gibt es sowas (dummerweise geht es da nicht). Im Nvidia-Treiber meines Läppis habe ich die Option gar nicht erst gefunden. Oder gibt es Tools, die dieses Problem lösen könnten? Immerhin muss man dem Moni vorschreiben, was er mit dem Input anstellt! Ich glaube ja nicht, dass BenQ noch ein Firmwareupdate für den Moni herausgibt, wenn es sowas überhaupt gibt?

Danke!

P.S. Streng genommen stellt 1920x1080 auf 1920x1200 gar keine Interpolation dar, aber mir ist leider kein Überbegriff für diese Dinge bekannt.


----------



## Mauricius (5. September 2013)

Hi,
also ich habe ebenfalls einen 24 zoll 16:10 moni mit ner 1920x1200er auflösung. Ich hatte bisher bei keinem Spiel nicht die möglichkeit auf 1920x1200 einzustellen. Bei älteren spielen bin ich mir nicht sicher. Aber sonst solltest du eigentlich keine probleme haben.


----------



## Mauricius (5. September 2013)

IM Nvidia treiber lässt sich das einstellen. Habs auch getestet funktioniert.


----------



## Mauricius (6. September 2013)

Ich hab grad dashier gefunden.
Edit:habe grade gelesen das es bei dir nicht funktioniert. Wie meinst du das ?


----------



## brazzjazz (6. September 2013)

Mauricius schrieb:


> Ich hab grad dashier gefunden.
> Edit:habe grade gelesen das es bei dir nicht funktioniert. Wie meinst du das ?


Ich aktiviere den Radiobutton, klicke auf _Übernehmen_, und das Ding springt einfach wieder zurück!

Bei meinem Nvidia-Treiber (also meinem Läppi) gibt's diese Option gar nicht erst, sonderlicherweise... Ich weiß auch nicht, ob eine Option im Treiber immer heißt, dass jeder Monitor sich dem sozusagen zu fügen hat, oder ob Monitore sich dann nicht auch »weigern« können.


----------



## Mauricius (6. September 2013)

Vl erst die gewünschte auflösung einstellen


----------



## brazzjazz (6. September 2013)

Mauricius schrieb:


> Vl erst die gewünschte auflösung einstellen


 Habe ich auch gedacht, hat aber nix (nicht) geholfen...


----------



## Polyethylen (6. September 2013)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob du das schon eingestellt/probiert hast:
Du solltest bei der Option (sinngemäß) Skalierung vornehmen mit... GPU und nicht Bildschirm auswählen. Dann skaliert die GPU z.B. bei 1920x1080p die schwarzen Balken hinzu, damit es 1920x1200p wird. Damit konnte ich mit meinem alten Monitor auch downsamplen. Höhere Auflösungen konnte er garnicht anzeigen, und andersformatige verzerrte er auch... Damit war's dann aber gelöst.
Vielleicht hilft es ja bei dir


----------



## brazzjazz (7. September 2013)

Hi,
meinst du den Ati Catalyst oder den Nvidia-Treiber? Beim Ati Catalyst gibt es tatsächlich eine Option _GPU-Skalierung aktivieren, _die wird aber nicht akzeptiert. Ich habe zurzeit noch einen 1280x1024-Monitor. Den habe ich nicht mit 1024x768 und korrekter Skalierung betreiben können, mit oder ohne GPU-Skalierung. Was aber geht, ist 1280x720, also 16:9, und ohne Interpolation. Das geht aber auch nur, wenn ich _Verwenden Sie zentriertes Timing _aktiviert habe. Schlussendlich wäre ein Tool praktisch, das einen so etwas einstellen lässt, das also ein bisschen mehr macht als nur eine Auflösung zu erzwingen.


----------



## Polyethylen (7. September 2013)

Ich meine den Nvidia-Treiber. Bei mir funktioniert das problemlos. So wie auf dem Bild müsste es dann aussehen, abgesehen von der Monitorauflösung.


----------



## brazzjazz (8. September 2013)

Jo, die Option fehlt bei mir komischerweise. Daher wäre es ja cool, wenn man das mit einem Tool regeln könnte. Vielleicht ergeben ja meine Recherchen noch mal was, dann komme ich darauf zurück.


----------



## Polyethylen (8. September 2013)

Hm, komisch...
Was mir grad noch einfällt: Ist dein Grafiktreiber aktuell (320.49 WHQL, bzw. 326.irgendwas  Beta).


----------



## Eol_Ruin (10. September 2013)

Handelt es sich denn bei der Desktop-Karte wirklich um die X800XT?
Welche Treiber version ist denn dafür die aktuellste? 

Normalerweise ist es bie AMD so das man im Treiber zuerst eine "nicht-native" Auflösung auswählen muß um die "Aklierungsfunktionen" ändern zu können.


----------



## brazzjazz (10. September 2013)

Der Treiber für die X800 XT wird schon seit 2010 nicht mehr aktualisiert. Nvidia ist da besser.* Ach ja, beim Nvidia-Treiber muss ich nochmal nachschauen.

* Vom Feel her würde ich immer zu einem AMD/Nvidia-Gespann neigen, auch wenn die technisch ja gar keine Einheit ergeben und AMD zurzeit auf dem Spielermarkt leider schwächelt.


----------

